# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  LGBT Subforum name changed.

## Total Eclipse

After several requests to make the sub-forum more open... we changed *LGBT* to *LGBTQIA*.

The meaning-- lesbian, gay, bisexual, transgender, questioning, intersex, and asexual/agender/aromantic.

LGBTQIA is a more inclusive term than LGBT for people with non-mainstream sexual orientation and or gender identity. 

We are hoping this helps to make this a 'safe space' for more people. 

Please comment here or PM me if we are missing something or if this change makes you feel uneasy. 

 :group hug:

----------


## imnormal

should make it cweer/cwestioning so it can be lgbtcia which sounds cooler like spies and stuff

----------


## Total Eclipse

*** I removed the "Q" word (here in USA it's an acceptable usage-- and something some people prefer it be used/ be refered to by), because of that, I didn't realize the history of the name or how other countries take it. I'm so sorry if anyone was offended.  ::(:  I was just trying to find something *everyone* could relate with (OCD, slightly). Thank you, to the member that brought it to my attention. Let me know, if there is anything you dislike or even a different name that should take place.

----------


## Koalafan

No problem with the name at all!  ::):  The more accepting the better!!  :Hug:

----------


## Lunaire

I am perfectly fine with this change but I have another idea for the name. Perhaps it could be a "Social Marginalization" subforum?

This name would be more general and all-encompassing and would not need to change as our personal identities evolve as a society.

----------

